# age is just a number



## twotimeloser (Feb 13, 2011)

So, here is an interesting question... at what age do you think it is really too late to consider a divorce?

I mean at some point you have to say " well the market aint that great for people my age"

I am not saying that age 37 I am considering it, but I would probably have a different attitude about recovery at age 50.

I mean at age 60, I would say it is gonna be harder to restart yoru love life, right?

Just curious on the opinions.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

No age is too old. Why stay when you are unhappy? Life has too much to offer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't know. Lots of things I thought were incredibly important at age 21 seem pretty trivial at 49. Maybe with age comes patience. Probably why you don't see throngs of geriatrics protesting or riding Porsches. One of the biggest things I've learned is that nobody makes you happy or unhappy. Happiness isn't something that happens to you but it's a choice you make.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

With age comes the fear that it's too old to start over (smaller available pool of the opposite sex) As well as the idea of "how do I date at this age" since you are not going to go about it in the same way as you did at 21 (I hope LOL)... 

That said... I am not entirely sure the fear is warranted... maybe it is... but I think THAT is more what it is about


----------



## troy (Jan 30, 2011)

Almost 50 and I am terrified of looking for someone else. I plan to stay single in the beginning and then see how I feel as time goes by. The older I get the less likely I will want to hookup with someone else. 2nd marriage? This is the furthest thing from my mind right now.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ LOL Troy. At 30 and just freshly signing my divorce papers a few hours ago, I also feel I would never ever ever remarry. 

Idk. I used to feel so sad when I saw people married 30-40 yrs divorcing and thinking WHY??? But now I think people should do what makes them happiest, age shouldn't matter.


----------



## Please Help Me! (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
:smthumbup:52 here!! I'm not even considering jumping from togetherness to being alone and single to another relationship!!! Not till I regroup, restructure, and rebuild all of this damage inside of me!! Whenever that is?? But, if you have read my story? It appears that there are quite a number of prospects out there??

Have a Good Day!!

Please Help Me!


----------



## castingabout (Mar 22, 2011)

At 42, I'm concerned with dating if my present situation comes to that. I can't see me hanging out at a dance club coming on to women. There is a bar locally that is frequentd by local singles. Most of them are divorced. Who in the hell wants that?
I think the best part of dating when you are older is that you don't go into it like you did as a kid. Hopefully, there are no games left to play on either side. Hopefully, both parties go into it honestly. Maybe in a perfect world.
I have wondered where a guy my age meets women. At the grocery? Drug store? "Yes... I have a coupon for that, and by the way, are you single by any chance?"


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

lol..I don't think people ever grow outta wanting to be in love and loved. The older you get the less fear and worry you have by the way

When my mom was widowed at 57 I waited a couple years and said, "Hey mom I know some old guys who'd love to meet you." She told me, "Now dear I did what your dad and I wanted to do for years, now I'm just gonna do what I want." She's 79 now and still single and doing what she wants and is happy.

Other active oldsters I know are still dating and making pairs. Sometimes it seems like another "high school" phase of love where they don't have the responsibilities of children or worry of making a living or future for themselves. 

There seems to be a trend for them to both keep their own houses and sometimes don't bother getting married but are committed couples.

Not everyone over 40 is dead in the head or groin


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

twotimeloser said:


> So, here is an interesting question... at what age do you think it is really too late to consider a divorce?
> 
> I mean at some point you have to say " well the market aint that great for people my age"
> 
> ...


My Aunt became a widow at 70 yo 2 yrs ago she met a nice man of 66 yo a yr latter; they seem happy and do every thing together. I can give you several more examples. 

Maybe the averages in populations indicate that - lets say a 65 yr old man or woman may have a hard time finding a partner, but somehow they do. The people who do find partners, don't know about the odds because they don't read the pop culture mags. If there are winners in the matting game, you just have to make sure you are one of them. 

Why are you worried about this?


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

At 40, it would certainly be a different game than 20 years ago. However, my grandmother's brother was about 88 when his wife of many decades passed away. He came to visit my grandmother and ran into a widow he had known in high school. They started dating and got married. I laughed at my grandmother. She asked him, "What in the world are you going to do on your honeymoon?" He replied, "The same thing I did on the first one." lol If a 90 year old man can fall in love again and re-marry, my prospects at 40 aren't so bad.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Now in my mid forties (married 25 years), I have to admit that I've begun to question the solidity of my marriage. My wife is ready for old age. I'm not. Because she suffers from mental illness, I've overlooked my own goals in life. I did take offense, however, when my company re-aligned my retirement program. I was thrown into the ranks they referred to as the golden years. Sure, the class netted serious bucks, but I'm not convinced that it was worth it.

My brother faced divorce at 47, and was surprised by the number of 'walk away wifes' out there. He changed from an end of the road mindset to a starting again mindset. 

What I couldn't get my arms around, however, is the apparent globalization of the dating field. I know next to nothing about the online dating world, but he apparently used a site where he listed his income range, and it included some verification. His goal was just aimed at honesty, because he's seriously not the kind who would like to use a higher than average income to get dates. He was inundated with emails immediately from women in their twenties and thirties. Thousands per week from all over the world. If I go that route, I hope its just possible to skip that category and just label myself as ' a guy who won't make you scream in fright when you wake up in the morning'.


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

Halien said:


> If I go that route, I hope its just possible to skip that category and just label myself as ' a guy who won't make you scream in fright when you wake up in the morning'.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm only 38 but I'm damaged goods right now. Can't even think about dating, & getting re-married sounds like volunteering to have my legs broken... Scary prospect, just the emotional vulnerabilty part seems like the risk/reward is negative ROI... 

I really can't even envision being single and dating right now. It is a nerve racking prospect even though I was very good at it prior to meeting my W... I can't fathom how scary it would be if I was much older... 

Obviously it's case by case and depends on the individuals but I would suspect the older you get the higher your tolerance would be for putting up with the bull$hit for fear of being alone...


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

lol..still trying to figure out the quote thang

Anyways...yeah it seems most men can easily get a mate 10 or more years younger. Got a penis and got a job? The dating webgirls will LOVE you.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't think happiness and your willingness to work to get that has anything to do with age, it might have more to do with life itself, your work, your family, your health and what your tolerance level is.....
The level of love you feel is different for everyone, what type of personality you have is a big factor to, shy, outgoing, finances play a role I would think......family
the older you get the more you have to start over with.......
the less you want to be out trying to find a new partner.....
Just a few thoughts


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

castingabout said:


> I have wondered where a guy my age meets women. At the grocery? Drug store? "Yes... I have a coupon for that, and by the way, are you single by any chance?"


Haha. You never know--you could find romance in the canned soup aisle 

I have zero desire to date and can't fathom being in a new relationship. I spent nearly all of my 20s with my now ex-husband and at 30, I think I just want to chill. I dont remember what it's like being single.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Haha. You never know--you could find romance in the canned soup aisle
> 
> I have zero desire to date and can't fathom being in a new relationship. I spent nearly all of my 20s with my now ex-husband and at 30, I think I just want to chill. I dont remember what it's like being single.


Or at the vet picking up some cat food. lol. I agree. What was single like? It's been a looooooong time.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

SaffronPower said:


> Anyways...yeah it seems most men can easily get a mate 10 or more years younger. Got a penis and got a job? The dating webgirls will LOVE you.


this is too funny 

i was 47 and married 28 years when i finally had enough and left.

48 now and met a very beautiful 34 year old and we are doing very well.

i think im doing pretty good now for being a little older guy, but not too old.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

twotimeloser said:


> So, here is an interesting question... at what age do you think it is really too late to consider a divorce?
> 
> I mean at some point you have to say " well the market aint that great for people my age"
> 
> ...


Awww...c'mon now! Haven't you seen those studies about the exploding rates of STDs in nursing homes? If they're finding "love" of one kind or another at least at 80 or whatever, then at 50 or 60 you're a total studmuffin, right?? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

COGypsy said:


> Awww...c'mon now! Haven't you seen those studies about the exploding rates of STDs in nursing homes? If they're finding "love" of one kind or another at least at 80 or whatever, then at 50 or 60 you're a total studmuffin, right??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:smthumbup: Yes! I have heard of that too!


----------



## castingabout (Mar 22, 2011)

A couple of months after my Dad's sister died, her son called my Dad one night. "Uncle Charles, you have to do something. There's a younger woman after Daddy!' His Dad was 90 at the time. Dad says "Hold on now, and tell me about this." "h, we have to do something! There's only one thing a younger woman can want from a man his age!" My Dad finally had to ask "How old is this girl?" "She's eighty three!"


One thing, indeed. Turns out my uncle fell in love with this girl when she was sixteen, but her parents wouldn't have it. They bot lived their lives and were widowed. They eventually got married and lived together in an assisted living facility. He died last year at 96. He died a happy man.


There is hope for us all.


----------

